# Juvenile Kyoga Flameback gender identification



## jkimmer26 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hello, I am young and I just got a juvenile kyoga flameback for my African cichlids tank. I was wondering how to know if it is male or female. It is about 2 1/2" long and I got it yesterday. I would like to know because I already bought a jjuvenile flameback a few moths ago but I am almost 100% sure it is female. Thanks


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Post a picture... but if it has no colour at all, by that size, chances are it's a female.


----------



## jkimmer26 (Apr 30, 2017)

How do I post a picture


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There are instructions on how to post a picture at the beginning of each forum.


----------



## jkimmer26 (Apr 30, 2017)

Here is a pic


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

That is a very tiny picture. I see lots of vertical barring on your fish that Kyoga flamebacks generally don't show.

Here is my female:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Yes, very tiny picture... and I agree with SG.. they shouldn't have bars like that. The picture almost looks like a thumbnail, can you post a bigger version?


----------

